#  Chat Ecke >   Mal was lustiges aus der Krankenpflege >

## Nekrosius

*Hallo zusammen, * da wir hier mit vielen ernsten Themen konfrontiert werden habe ich mir gedacht, dass doch jeder (egal ob Arzt, Pfleger, Therapeut oder Patient) von euch bestimmt schonmal skurile oder witzige Situationen erlebt hat.  :yes_3_cut:  
Lasst uns diese doch hier einfach mal zusammentragen. Bin gespannt auf eure Erlebnisse. :emot38_rubbing_hands:

----------


## Nekrosius

Ich fang auch gleich mal an: 
In einer meiner vielen vielen  :night_rise:  Nachtschichten rief mich mein Patient (Beatmungspflichtig) an sein Bett. Wenn die Trachealkanüle (TK) geblockt ist, kann er nicht reden also schnallst er mit der Zunge. Nachts entblocke ich ihn ungern weil er dann immer Hustenanfälle bekommt, deswegen war Rätselraten angesagt. Los gings, ich hab alles durchgefragt: 
-anders hinlegen? Nein! 
-juckt was? Nein! 
-tut was Weh? Nein!
-soll ich absaugen? Nein!
-Stuhlgang? Nein!
-Fernseher an? Nein! ---> obwohl dann doch, aber das war noch nicht sein eigentlicher Wunsch.
-Kirschkernkissen auf die Hände? Nein! 
und ich fragte noch sehr viele Dinge.... Ergebnislos 
Tja, dann müßen wir doch entblocken, dann können sie es mir sagen (Nachts ist die Stimme nur als leises Flüstern zu vernehmen) 
Gesagt getan... Ich sah wie seine Lippen sich formten um mir seinen Wunsch mitzuteilen. Zu leise, er tat mir schon total leid... 
Er versuchte es immer und immer wieder bis endlich die Stimme mitmachte und in einer kräftigen und entnerften Tonlage sagte:   * ZIGARETTE***

----------


## artincsandra

> Ich fang auch gleich mal an: 
> In einer meiner vielen vielen  Nachtschichten rief mich mein Patient (Beatmungspflichtig) an sein Bett. Wenn die Trachealkanüle (TK) geblockt ist, kann er nicht reden also schnallst er mit der Zunge. Nachts entblocke ich ihn ungern weil er dann immer Hustenanfälle bekommt, deswegen war Rätselraten angesagt. Los gings, ich hab alles durchgefragt: 
> -anders hinlegen? Nein! 
> -juckt was? Nein! 
> -tut was Weh? Nein!
> -soll ich absaugen? Nein!
> -Stuhlgang? Nein!
> -Fernseher an? Nein! ---> obwohl dann doch, aber das war noch nicht sein eigentlicher Wunsch.
> -Kirschkernkissen auf die Hände? Nein! 
> ...

      
Uffhörn ! Einfach uffhörn baby. ick huste und pruste, wenn ich das so lese. 
Ps. Scheiß Nikotin. keine Macht den Drogen und so. Ruhigstellen gilt nicht. jetzt wird hammerhart zurückgeschossen. komme was wolle. ;-)

----------


## Christiane

> Uffhörn ! Einfach uffhörn baby. ick huste und pruste, wenn ich das so lese. 
> Ps. Scheiß Nikotin. keine Macht den Drogen und so. Ruhigstellen gilt nicht. jetzt wird hammerhart zurückgeschossen. komme was wolle. ;-)

 Genau. Gut erkannt. Du solltest mit dem Kiffen unbedingt aufhören. Mit einem klaren Kopf kommt man von der Niveauhöhe der unteren Teppichkante weg und schreibt für Normalos verständlicher.

----------


## Teetante

> Genau. Gut erkannt. Du solltest mit dem Kiffen unbedingt aufhören. Mit einem klaren Kopf kommt man von der Niveauhöhe der unteren Teppichkante weg und schreibt für Normalos verständlicher.

  :s_thumbup:

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo zusammen, 
Eine Freundin erzählte mal von folgender Geschichte. Ihre Oma lag im Sterben und es ging dem Ende entgegen. Der Pastor wurde hinzugerufen um ihr die letzte Ölung zu geben. Die Bemerkung ihrer Oma dazu:" Oh, wat nen Tüddelkram, na ich werd ja gleich merken obs was bringt."

----------


## lucy230279

mmmhh..konmisch, ich find das gar nicht komisch :loser_3_cut:

----------


## Patientenschubser

> Hallo zusammen, 
> Eine Freundin erzählte mal von folgender Geschichte. Ihre Oma lag im Sterben und es ging dem Ende entgegen. Der Pastor wurde hinzugerufen um ihr die letzte Ölung zu geben. Die Bemerkung ihrer Oma dazu:" Oh, wat nen Tüddelkram, na ich werd ja gleich merken obs was bringt."

 Klar kann dem ganzen hier einen gewissen Witz nicht absprechen.
Das Gesicht von dem Pastor hätte ich gerne gesehen, hätte noch gefehlt das sie fragt was zu tun sein wenn dem nicht so ist... das mit dem Leben nach dem Tod.

----------


## ikedi

hallo,
als ich eben das las mit der letzten ölung fällt mir , dass  es bei mir  sicher was genützt hat.  es war 1953  zwischen ostern und weißem sonntag, ich lag in einer kinderklinik  mit 12 einhalb jahren, war sterbenskrank  nach  ärztlicher  ansicht und bekam  die krankensalbung, und als vorbereitungen getroffen wurden mit kreuz und kerzen und so, da dachte ich was soll das ? am sonntag bin ich zu hause zum weißen sonntag einer meiner schwestern. dazu hat es zwar nicht gereicht aber ich bin heute noch da.
gruß ikedi

----------


## Purzel2910

Wirklich passiert, vor einigen Jahren:
Unser Chefarzt fragte bei der Visite einen Patienten: " Waren Sie immer schon so dick?"
AW des Patienten: " Sie werden es nicht glauben Herr Doktor,- Ich war mal 3 Kg schwer!"

----------


## Purzel2910

Ich hatte damals gerade neu als Frischling in einer kleinen Klinik begonnen und sollte nun den ersten Spätdienst alleine machen. Ein Kollege aus dem Frühdienst sagte zu mir.- " Daß Du Dich nicht wunderst. -Heute mittag kommt der Pastor die Krankensalbung bringen. Er ist ein bißchen seltsam.-" 
Und siehe da nachmittags, erschien tatsächlich ein etwas seltsamer Herr auf der Abteilung, schnappte mich und meinte: " Kommen Sie mit, wir gehen jetzt heiraten!"
Ich dachte: " Aha, der Pastor!"(  der ist aber wirklich ein bißchen seltsam- komischer Humor!) Erst nach knapp 5 Minuten kamen mir ernsthafte Zweifel, daß es sich wirklich um den Pastoren handeln sollte. Wie sich herausstellte, war das ein etwas verwirrter Patient einer anderen Station, der sich bei uns verirrt hatte. - In der Zeit hatte ich ihm schon den Wagen mit den Utensilien für die Krankensalbung in die Hände gedrückt. (Schäm!)

----------


## Purzel2910

Und am meißten lachen mußte ich als ein Patient mit einer "Pfrimmersonde" in der Nase versucht hatte heimlich in der Toilette zu rauchen. Die hat dann wie eine Lunte Feuer gefangen und der Herr hatte die mit dem Toilettenwasser löschen müssen. Als der vor mir stand mit der angekokelten restlichen Sonde, mußte ich wirklich herzlich über den Anblick lachen.-(...daß die tatsächlich brennt!) 
In einem Nachtdienst wurde es dann echt gruselig. Ein Patient der über Nacht eine Bluttransfusion hatte laufen, hantierte mit dem Beutel wohl so unglüclich beim Aufstehen, daß der Ansatz des Besteckes aus dem Konservenbeutel gezogen wurde und er bekam den ganzen Blutbeutel  über den Kopf. Er schimpfte natürlich. Der Patient im Bett gegenüber machte das Nachtlicht an und erschrak so, daß der schreiend neben dem Bett stand, weil er meinte dem Mitpatienten sei der Kopf geplatzt. Passiert ist natürlich überhaupt nichts, außer daß das jede Menge Dreck gemacht hat.- Aber ich gebe zu, nachdem der Patient beruhigt war mußte ich darüber lachen. Der arme Kerl, der sich da so erschreckt hat.....!

----------


## Sylvia

:full_of_it_cut:  Oh ,da habe ich  auch viele Lustige Geschichten.Wir hatten eine Urologin die ihre Hausbesuche auf den Nachtdienst verlegte.Also kam Frau Doktor in der Nacht .Sie klingelte und ich war ja die Diensthabende und ging zur Pforte.Da stand eine ältere Dame mit 2 Aldi Tüten einen Mantel wie Colambo und schaute mich ganz erwartungsvoll an.Ich schloss auf und meinte :Na meine Dame hier sind sie wohl falsch?
Sie :Ich glaube nicht, ich bin Frau Dr...... und komme zum Hausbesuch!
Mir wurde heiß und ich wäre am liebsten in ein Loch gekrochen.Von da an kam sie immer in meinen Nächten und wir lachten uns an der Tür immer an .

----------


## Purzel2910

Also eine ganz nette Geschichte über die ich sehr lachen mußte ereignete sich auch mit einem Arzt und seinen Patienten. Dabei handelte es sich aber um einen tierischen Patienten. Eines unserer Pferde hatte spät abends eine Kolik. Das ist bei einem Pferd gefürchtet.- Wir hielten das Tier also in Bewegung bis unser alter Tierarzt kam. Ein Veterinär der alten Schule und eben das was man sich unter einem Landtierarzt vorstellt. Er ist ein super Doktor, aber er hat einen körperlichen Mangel: " Er schielt sehr stark!" In Kolikfällen handelt er rasch und nach alter Art und Weise. Das Pferd bekommt ein Darmrohr gelegt und eine Magesonde. Durch die Magensonde wird ua. eine Flasche hochprozentigem Schnaps gegeben. ( Das Pferd ist danach sturzbetrunken, diese Roßkur erspart jedoch häufig die Fahrt zur Tierklinik.) Wir hatten aber leider keinen Schnaps im Stall und so schellte unser Doc beim Nachbarhof an. Es war weit nach 23 Uhr. Die Bäurin öffnete, sah unseren schielenden Doc, der gerade aus dem Bett gekrochen war um zum Stall zu eilen. Und der fragte die Dame: " Haben Sie einen Schnaps?" Die  junge Bäuerin schaute ihn ganz erstaunt an und stammelte: " Nein, sowas haben wir nicht, aber ich kann Ihnen einen Wein anbieten!" 
So ernst die Situation damals auch war, ich mußte so darüber lachen, daß die unseren Tierarzt für einen Alkoholiker in Not gehalten hatte....Er fand das überigens nicht so lustig.

----------


## Sylvia

:c_laugh:  Ich hatte meinen Hund mit auf Arbeit und eine Bewohnerin fand das ganz toll.Sie wollte gar nicht mehr weg von ihr.Als wir dann so im Fahrstuhl standen musste meine Cora Pupsen und wer einen Hund hat weiß wie die riechen.Ich also :Aber Cora was machste mit uns.
Die alte Dame :ach Schwester Sylvi das ist doch nicht schlimm, wenn sie mal müssen,muß doch nicht gleich das arme Tier sein!

----------


## das_bienchen

oh "lustig" Geschichten gibt es in der Psychiatrie garantiert einige zu erzählen... nur ist die Frage für den einen ist es lustig, für den Betroffenen jedoch nie :-( aber ich kann euch bissl was erzählen von Deliranten Pat. die im Patientenzimmen Würstchen grillten und dachten sie sind in selliger runde beim Biergarten oder einer alten dame die ganz aufgelöst ins Dienstzimmer kommt Schwester Schwester sagen sie mal was macht den die Horde Kinder hier :Huh?:  (es war Nacht der Gang lehr und alle anderen schliefen) oder einer stark demenzkranken die von früher erzählt "schlüpfrige Liebesgeschichten" 8von einer 80 Jährigen sehr Interessant ;-) Es gibt so viele schöne Geschichten über die ich in meiner eigendlich kurzen Zeit (bis jetzt fast 8 jahre) Psychiatrie schmunzeln musste und ich möchte keine davon missen.

----------

